# Full Tilt Poker zu?



## oxoViperoxo (17. April 2011)

Mal ne Frage: Wurde Full Tilt Poker vom FBI gesperrt? Seite ist nicht mehr verfügbar und meine Updates scheitern auch immer.


----------



## PMueller1 (17. April 2011)

.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (17. April 2011)

Hmm, dann heist es wohl abwarten.


----------



## PMueller1 (17. April 2011)

.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. April 2011)

http://heise-online.mobi/newsticker/meldung/FBI-schliesst-amerikanische-Poker-Portale-1229044.html

Ich spielte auf PokerStars aber ich hab nie echtes Geld reingesteckt.

Laut mehreren Seiten sollten die Clients alle noch funktionieren hier in Europa.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (17. April 2011)

Naja, ich und ich denke einige andere haben da aber noch Kohle. Und die will ich haben, fals die dicht machen.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. April 2011)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich und ich denke einige andere haben da aber noch Kohle. Und die will ich haben, fals die dicht machen.



Klar aber nicht schon den Teufel an die Wand malen....

http://www.pokerolymp.com/articles/...P-AP+vom+FBI+in+den+USA+gesperrt+-INFO-Ticker

Da steht das weitere vorgehen der Firmen.

Mfg


----------



## oxoViperoxo (17. April 2011)

Man man man!!! Ich wollte heute Pokern


----------



## Lolm@n (18. April 2011)

Bei meinem Link musst du mal die Commis lesen einer schrieb er hätte all sein Geld 10'000$ Bei FTP da muss man ziemlich beschränkt sein, sein ganzes Geld dort zu investieren 

MFG


----------



## PO3T (18. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

Die Seiten und Bankkonten von PokerStars, Full Tilt Poker, Absolute Poker und Ultimate Bet wurde aufgrund des Verdachts auf Geldwäscherei und Betrugs vom FBI beschlagnahmt. Als weiterer "Anklagepunkt" wurde Illegales Glückspiel genannt.

Was heisst das: 

Die Domains bsp. www.fulltiltpoker.com ect sind nicht mehr erreichbar. Ersatzweise wurde von FTP die www.fulltiltpoker.co.uk zur Verfügung gestellt. Pokerstars hat seine Domain auf www.pokerstars.eu geändert.

Von den Betreibern wurde ein "Business as usual" ausgegeben. Es kann also weiter gezockt werden. Dies gilt jedoch nur für Spieler in Europa. US-Bürgern ist dies nun (hoffentlich bloss vorübergehen) komplett untersagt.

Bezüglich der Abhebungen kann ich noch nichts sagen (habs noch nicht versucht). Denke aber, dass die 74 Konten, welche beschlagnahmt wurden, nicht die einzigen sind, welche die Betreiber besitzen. Als non-US Bürger sollte es also möglich sein abheben zu können.
Zitat Pokerstars: “_Wie bereits viele gehört haben, mussten wir unsere Echtgeld Services in den USA einstellen. Sie können sicher sein, daß alle Spieler Konten sicher sind. Für alle User ausserhalb der USA geht alles seinen geregelten Gang_.”
*Vorsicht* *aber*: Eure Bank könnte euch evtl eure Bankkonto sperren, wenn Verdacht auf Geldwäscherei besteht...

Wie lange diese Situation dauern wird ist noch nicht abzusehen. 

Folgende Fakten:

-2006 wurde das UIGEA Gesetz in den USA erlassen, welches Online-Poker als illegal brandmarkte.
-Fulltilt hat bereits mitgeteilt, dass Bemühungen im Gange sind, Online-Poker zu legalisieren.
-Garantierte Preispools werden gekürzt, bsp FTOPS XX auf FTP
-Onyx Cup (104K $ Buy-In Live Event) wurde abgesagt
-Bwin Aktie legt um 30% zu
-Es ist die Rede von einer eventuellen 3 Milliarden $ Busse...

Meine Meinung:

Dasselbe Theater hatten wir bereits in 2010 (in etwas abgeschwächter Form). Voraussichtlich wird es dieses Mal etwas länger dauern, bis die Wellen sich glätten, jedoch wir Uncle Sam kaum auf die Multi-Millionen Zahlungssprizen aus dem In- und Ausland verzichten wollen... Es wird also kaum zu einer Poker-Hexenjagt kommen. FTP und Co. werden ggf etwas mehr an Schmiergeld zahlen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Früher oder später können sich die Casino-Lobbyisten einen neuen Job suchen, da sich weder ein FBI, Papa-Staat oder sonst wer gegen ein Multi-Milliarden Konzern stellen können.

Also:
Verzocke ich mein eigenes Geld (Poker) --> Ich werde bestraft
Verzocke ich anderen Geld (Wallstreet) --> Ich krieg n' Bonus

Das ist fair.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere News werde ich auf FB posten:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_160492757345627#!/home.php?sk=group_160492757345627

Have a nice week.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (18. April 2011)

Hy, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Info. Sollte ich jetzt meine "Normale" Anwendung vom PC schmeisen und die von Online Poker - Play Online at Full Tilt Poker Room downloaden und installieren?


----------



## PO3T (19. April 2011)

Ich nehme an du beziehst dich auf die Fulltiltpoker Anwendung (Applikation). Da kannste unbesorg mit der alten weiterspielen (so mache ich das jedenfalls). Applikationssteitig hat sich nichts geändert. Bei der Alten Software haben sie bloss ne weiterleitung auf Online Poker - Play Online at Full Tilt Poker Room reingeknallt.

Das einzige was wir Europäer beachten sollten, sind Direkt-Transaktionen zu unseren Bankkonten... Bei Geldwäscherei verstehen die Banken 0 Pardon.
Das bin ich zurzeit noch am Abklären. Da ich Schweizer bin, muss ich so oder so mit härteren Konsequenzen rechenen als ihr es bei euch erwarten könnt...

Hier noch ein aktueller Artikel zur Lage:
Business as usual bei PokerStars und Full Tilt und das nach dem schwarzen Freitag


----------



## oxoViperoxo (13. Juli 2011)

Ist Full Tilt Poker schon wieder zu? Kann seit Wochen nicht mehr verbinden!?


----------

